# What Do You Think Of This Trailer?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I just saw this trailer for sale, its a little far away from me but it just looks interesting. 

1975 Miley 4 Horse Trailer, doors on both sides & back w/ ramps. Living quarters in front w/ carpet. Rubber pads on floor, new tires, new landing gear, inverter, 3 fans. Nice Trailer. Has permanent -- license on trailer. I have more pictures.$2500.00 OBO ----------
Links to pics:
http://images.craigslist.org/5Q15W15S03n43p63l4bb3d5222ed2832119c7.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5Z45U15S13ka3m13odbb322e82db619a5141f.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5V45U25X13kd3m23l7bb336899c40229e1187.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5T05P25R03p43o43l9bb3ce1aa02f13841326.jpg

I realize its old and such, but it looks like it's actually in pretty good shape. I dont allow myself to fall in love with nice trailers because I probably will not be able to afford one, but this one looks fairly nice and not to expensive! I have always dreamed of having one with a ramp on the side you can take horse's out of, and I do believe this one has one. 

I don't believe its a scam, does anyone think it is?? What do you think of it?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

From the pictures it looks like a nice trailer but only a close inspection can tell that for sure. Definatly worth going out and looking at, price seems to be a bit low for what it is but that changes from area to area.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Darrin said:


> From the pictures it looks like a nice trailer but only a close inspection can tell that for sure. Definatly worth going out and looking at, price seems to be a bit low for what it is but that changes from area to area.


Agreed, I would expect it to be more expensive, however the area where it is tends to have fairly low priced nice trailers!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Big & old, check it out thoroughly.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet you when you will reply suddenly the guy will be in another state probably a deploying service member and will have a friend "delver it" to you if you send money.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I also suspect the above. However, give it a call (and let us know). The price seems way too low, IMO.

It looks like a head-to-head trailer which I really like, a lot. It takes a while to get horses used to backing into the stalls, but you will like it. It will be very heavy, so expensive to haul long distances. But if it is sound, it is nice.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was thinking that they could be lying about the age to make people think it isn't a scam, but really, who makes 4 horse straight loads these days? And- I don't even believe miley even makes horse trailers anymore. And, I will not buy it without looking at it. It could still be a scam, but I will have to see.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a 1975, that makes it 26 yrs old. The price is in the range it should be for that age. Be prepared to get under neath with a good flashlight and camera. Check the frame for areas that may have rusted out. Take pics, in case you talk to a welder. Unfortunately you can't see the bearings or know the condition of the brakes unless the wheels are pulled.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> It's a 1975, that makes it 26 yrs old. The price is in the range it should be for that age. Be prepared to get under neath with a good flashlight and camera. Check the frame for areas that may have rusted out. Take pics, in case you talk to a welder. Unfortunately you can't see the bearings or know the condition of the brakes unless the wheels are pulled.



Ummm maybe in Canadian years, but int he rest of the world that would be 36.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

The price actually seems right for a 36 year old trailer. Besides, scammers would typically show that style of trailer in a less than five year old model. Personally, I've inquired about tons of trailers, and talked to lots of scammers, and I've never seen one try to scam someone by selling an ancient trailer.

Don't buy this trailer without getting it inspected by a reliable mechanic. Or, if you do, don't put your horses in it without getting it inspected by a reliable mechanic. Wasting money would be one thing, wasting horses would be horrific. Honestly, if the price is low, it's more likely to be because there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Blackhawk Equestrian (Jan 17, 2012)

*Great Trailer*

Wow, I was just browsing trailer threads and I actually bought THIS trailer from THAT ad! It wasn't a scam and is in incredible condition. Everything works perfectly, it is HUGE and even our big TBs and Draft Sporthorses fit super well. I just thought other people might like to know there are great deals on trailers and it was just the area dictating the price (I drove 16 hours round trip for it!). This one has an old manufacture date but has been cared for and re-built numerous times so is in the shape of a 10 y/o trailer and has tons of extra amenities. As long as you have a good mechanic check it over keep faith in mankind!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Yeah it looks nice, just to tight on money, especially to have the whole gooseneck thing get put in my truck.


----------

